
Perl 5.32.0 is now available - xeeeeeeeeeeenu
https://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2020/06/msg257547.html
======
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
Operator chaining is probably the most exciting new feature:
[https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.32.0/pod/pe...](https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.32.0/pod/perldelta.pod#Chained-
comparisons-capability)

